# More of my sawdust making



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

As thretened in my introduction I am posting some more of my sawdust making.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Very, very nice work, John!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

As our British neighbors have this saying while stompin their feet, across from our Easter pond,,,,"Here, Here !!!!" Or here abouts," Thant's some might fine woodworking there, Cuz !!!"


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Very nice John.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Holic46 said:


> As thretened in my introduction I am posting some more of my sawdust making.


John, your work is something to be proud of thanks for sharing. Did you make the ship in the background?


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

argoknot said:


> John, your work is something to be proud of thanks for sharing. Did you make the ship in the background?


Unfortunately not.
It is my ambition to do ship modelling, but I thought I will start with simple things first.


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice. I really like the trucks.

Russ


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

You have some great work there John


----------



## DMK Wood (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

G'Day John,
The trucks were very good but the stage coach is even better again.
You are surely an accomplished craftsman.
I've forwarded the forum link to a woodworking mate in Geelong who's also making a stage coach.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## AUSSIE4Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi John
Crowie told me about your coach.I joined the forum to have a look.
As Crowie said I am making one as well Different plan and a bit bigger. 
I love your Stagecoach and the brass trim sets it off.You have me going now,I will have to start posting some pics soon.Thanks Crowie for the message:thank_you2:


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

AUSSIE4Y said:


> Hi John
> Crowie told me about your coach.I joined the forum to have a look.
> As Crowie said I am making one as well Different plan and a bit bigger.
> I love your Stagecoach and the brass trim sets it off.You have me going now,I will have to start posting some pics soon.Thanks Crowie for the message:thank_you2:


Hello Aussie4y,
please let me know what plan are you using and were did you get it.
My model is aprox 1/16 scale of WellsFargo stage coach. Originally they where paited red with gold trim. I did not paited my so it could show the texture of wood (spoted red gum). I will eventually make a series paited in original colours.
There are plans available for Australian Cobb & Co (1/16 scale of orinal plans, I believe from Cobb & Co museum in Toowoomba). These have metal chassis and are quite complicated. I know guy in Brisbane that made a few and spent 600 hours on making chassis only. But Mik is perfectionist.


----------



## AUSSIE4Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Holic46 said:


> Hello Aussie4y,
> please let me know what plan are you using and were did you get it.
> My model is aprox 1/16 scale of WellsFargo stage coach. Originally they where paited red with gold trim. I did not paited my so it could show the texture of wood (spoted red gum). I will eventually make a series paited in original colours.
> There are plans available for Australian Cobb & Co (1/16 scale of orinal plans, I believe from Cobb & Co museum in Toowoomba). These have metal chassis and are quite complicated. I know guy in Brisbane that made a few and spent 600 hours on making chassis only. But Mik is perfectionist.


Being new,I cant send you a PM .I dont think I should print the name of the place where I got the plans Here(They sell books etc) send me an email and I will reply.I am interested to find out about the steel chassis from you and other info.I had the John Tompson plan for the Cobb & Co coach,but it isnt that hot.
Aussie


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I really like the stagecoach, mighty fine work there


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is bit more of my sawdust making.
This will be my last post for a vial as I am on my way to a holiday in Europe and possibly US of A and Canada.
I would be interested in any suggestions for interesting placies to visit, and in particular if anybody have an experience with Eurolines as I am planing travel by bus in Europe.


----------

